# Is this velvet?



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

This is the first fish I've ever taken care of, so please go easy on me. His name is Baloo. My gf has had him for about 2 months. She's out of town for a few weeks, and I've taken a real liking to the little guy.

He's in a 1 gallon bowl, no live plants, no filter or heater or anything. Water conditioner is used. 

He was active and eating well until about 3-4 days ago. He then started just staying at the bottom and not even caring about food. 

I started reading a couple days ago and realized he's probably got ammonia/nitrite/nitrate poisoning (see pic). Water changes sound like the best way to at least stop that, correct? Water was poorly taken care of prior to a couple days ago. I did a 90+% water change 2 days ago and again yesterday. I also added aquarium salt to help him out. After the first water change he became active again, and even more so after yesterday's change. 

He's trying to eat again, but he spits out the food often. He's always been fed the same dry pellets since we've had him. Should i be changing up his diet?

What I'm more worried about is the red that's developing down the long fins that hang down. It wasn't as red or as prominent before. He's also got some gold under his head, and at the base of the fins to the side of his head. I don't know if the gold was there before (never inspected so close), but don't remember the red being as far spread as it is. I've read about velvet, but I might just be paranoid here.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It does look like velvet. I am sorry, and don't worry about being new to keeping fish. I am still learning about taking care of them


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

Velvet isn't the end of the world. It can be treated, especially if caught early. I just want to put him through treatment for something he doesn't have. Any other opinions on the velvet?

Water checks out pretty good. Only issue is ammonia at .25. I'll keep changing water to address that.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

xfeejayx said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Velvet isn't the end of the world. It can be treated, especially if caught early. I just want to put him through treatment for something he doesn't have. Any other opinions on the velvet?
> 
> Water checks out pretty good. Only issue is ammonia at .25. I'll keep changing water to address that.


here is a website about velvet and treating it

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/velvet.htm


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

xShainax said:


> here is a website about velvet and treating it
> 
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/velvet.htm


your reply came right in time. I was looking up the thrad while at petsmart. The link has me pretty convinced it is velvet. Will change water again and start on copper sulphate treatment.

Thanks!!


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

He's getting worse. I imagine that is normal with velvet treatment, worse before better? Doing almost daily water change with conditioner, salt, and Cooper sulfate. Not sure what else I can do now. Just gotta wait and hope?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You NEED a heater. Bettas are a tropical fish who like temps of 76-83F.

I'm not sure about the velvet treatment. I wish you luck. :/


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey how is he doing? Velvet it a little parasites on your fish. You can get rid of them with aquarium salt. I can give you instruction on that.

u*SYMPTOMS:* 
Velvet is hard to spot, but can be best spotted with a flashlight. Shine the light on the betta’s body: if it looks like it is covered with a fine gold or rust mist, then it has velvet. A betta with velvet will act sick, so look for clamped fins, scratching against rocks/gravel/tank, loss of appetite, loss of color etc...

When i looked at the picture i don't see that he has velvet but you can see it better with flashlight. You wrote that he had/has gold under his head which can be his normal coloration.

How is he looking now?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> You NEED a heater. Bettas are a tropical fish who like temps of 76-83F.
> 
> I'm not sure about the velvet treatment. I wish you luck. :/


I had him up to 85 or so yesterday, but the home cools down at night and is hard to keep him warm. Not easy to put a heater on a 1 gl fish bowl. I might come up with something to keep him warm.

That picture is from this morning, minutes before I posted it. The red on the interior of his gills I think is permanent now due to poor water quality, but the rest I think can be managed.

Those two little long fins that stick down are looking worse. they used to be pretty stout, now they look like string, and are completely red. The long fin underneath his body his infected too now. 

Anybody have ideas other than copper sulfate? It's only been a day since that's been in there, so maybe I should just let it work.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Normal temperature 76-80* so you really don't have to have 85*. I am personally thinking it too hot. My bettas live in 74*-76* and my room temperature also fluctuate.

I would really recommend to stop cupper. Pre mix 2tsp/gall of the aquarium salt in one gallon jug . It is better to pre mix it for the right dosage. Of course use water conditioner with pre mix salt. Do 100% daily water changes. 

I think you are right it not velvet he sick due to poor water quality and he might have bacterial infection...which aquarium salt should help.

You wrote that he is getting worse. Is he still eating ?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Normal temperature 76-80* so you really don't have to have 85*. I am personally thinking it too hot. My bettas live in 74*-76* and my room temperature also fluctuate.
> 
> I would really recommend to stop cupper. Pre mix 2tsp/gall of the aquarium salt in one gallon jug . It is better to pre mix it for the right dosage. Of course use water conditioner with pre mix salt. Do 100% daily water changes.
> 
> ...


I'm mixing in the salt per the recommended dosage on the container. I think the dosage you're recommending is higher than what is on the package. Is it ok to do a higher dosage?

The copper treatment was the recommended treatment for Velvet. This is ehat I'm using: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147329&lmdn=Brand

He is trying to eat, but it seems he can't eat. He's spitting every bit of food back out. His top fin seemed a little bunched together this morning. He's more scared of me now than ever before (goes rushing away when I even get close to the tank).

Think I am going to get him a heater tonight (if I can find one that fits).


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

The instructions on the container are just preventative, it is not for the treatment. It very safe and a lot of people on the forum know/treat with the same dose. The aquarium salt dosage can be up to 3 tsp/gall. Aquarium salt is safe don't worry about that. Most important now is diagnosing him correctly. 

So are you sure that he has velvet. When you flash light on him does he has those symptoms  looks like he covered with a fine gold or rust mist?


 The only difference will be if he has velvet it better to raise temperature up to 85*. So if you sure that he has the velvet symptom it better to increase temperature up to 85*-86* if he don’t have velvet you don’t have to increase the temperature but rest of the instructions are the same. So go ahead and pre mix 2 tsp/gall and if you order heater you can increase the temperature. But start as soon as you can. 

What is the temperature in the room he is in?

Now if he has velvet you need to take out all his decorations, gravel, live plants and I will let you know what to do. Just let me know what is in his tank.

The temperature will help to stop parasite to reproduce…

Now the instructions for treatment:

2tsp/gall with 100% daily water changes. Take everything from the tank if you sure it velvet. 
When you do his water changes wash his tank with hot water and wipe it and wash it again.

Than each time when you done changing him make sure the net if you are using one and the changing cup sit dry for 24 hrs and this will kill any parisites.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> The instructions on the container are just preventative, it is not for the treatment. It very safe and a lot of people on the forum know/treat with the same dose. The aquarium salt dosage can be up to 3 tsp/gall. Aquarium salt is safe don't worry about that. Most important now is diagnosing him correctly.



I'm not positive, but pretty certain. Take a look at the pictures above. His lower fins are turning more red and gold by the day.


Water change is being done almost daily with hot water to clean. I'll continue this. I'll make sure 100% of the water is removed (normally it's like 95% because I use a cup to scoop him out).
I will increase salt amount tonight to 2 teaspoons. 
The stuff used to change water sits out to dry daily. 
He just has some marbles, a turtle decoration (not real turtle), and a couple plastic plants. No live plants.
SHOULD I REMOVE EVERYTHING EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALL PLASTIC? 
The current water temperature is too cold, it's just room temperature. I cranked up the heat this morning before leaving the home. 
I'll try to get a heater that fits tonight.

Very much appreciate the advice. Happy to see this little guy has a lot of people fighting for him.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Now about medications. If you sure it velvet I would stop using medications and do the salt treatment first. The aq salt treatment should be 10 days and it should help. You always can use medications after if it will not help. Using both - salt and medications is too much and will stress him out. And especially if you not sure that he has velvet, than I would definitely recommend to stop using medications.

The reason why I keep saying I am not sure that he has velvet because I don’t see it on the picture. But you can see it when you shine the light on him. I would think he is sick due to water quality he was in. So really if he don’t have velvet then it the same instructions just without water temperature raising….


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

xfeejayx said:


> I'm not positive, but pretty certain. Take a look at the pictures above. His lower fins are turning more red and gold by the day.
> 
> 
> Water change is being done almost daily with hot water to clean. I'll continue this. I'll make sure 100% of the water is removed (normally it's like 95% because I use a cup to scoop him out).
> ...


Sorry need a few min i didn't have chance to read


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

To me it doesn’t look like velvet. I think if it velvet it would be all over his body not only on his fins.

When you change him doesn’t leave his water. Just has a little bit of new water in the cup for him …also make sure new water +-2-4 the same as he already in. If it is velvet we need to get rid of it so don’t leave his water in the cup. I can give you advice how to make new water the same temperature if you have problem with it.

Ok take everything out from his tank and I will write for you instructions on that. Only because if it velvet it is little parisites that we need to get rid of, and if you will live decorations it can hide there and then spreads…..

About heater don’t know there are ones for small bowl but be careful. I am afraid it can overheat. 

I am afraid to make decision I really don’t think it velvet. Then you really don’t need to worry about temperature. What is the temperature in your room. Some of my bettas live in 74-76*.

When you shine the light or when you look at him on a straight sun light does he looks like he has rust mist, dust like on his body? I know he has on his fins but how about body,head?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> To me it doesn’t look like velvet. I think if it velvet it would be all over his body not only on his fins.
> 
> When you change him doesn’t leave his water. Just has a little bit of new water in the cup for him …also make sure new water +-2-4 the same as he already in. If it is velvet we need to get rid of it so don’t leave his water in the cup. I can give you advice how to make new water the same temperature if you have problem with it.
> 
> ...


I don't really see anything on his whole body. Per the link posted in the 4th post, " The parasite is most often seen on the fins and gills." Well, his gills and fins are looking reddish and gold, that's why I was convinced. The coating is NOT on his whole body, so maybe I'm wrong.

I don't know how fast velvet acts. I do notice the gold/red is increasing. I am not positive it is velvet, and am certainly looking for input. I thought hitting those parasites with everything was the best method, I might be wrong.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

If it is increasing then definitely if you can increase the water temperature it would be the best with aquarium salt. Better safe than sorry. The only problem is heat. But even without heat it will help. You will dehydrate parasites with salt. And then you do 100% water changes which will get rid of them when they fall. I would start it today and see if you can get heater for small tank.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

No question, it's velvet. He's getting worse. Not even trying to eat, and less active.

Going to do a water change, take out decoration, double salt dosage, and increase temperature.


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

Oh no. Good luck!


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

CaseyA said:


> Oh no. Good luck!


Sigh... thanks. Feeling pretty helpless right now.


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

xfeejayx said:


> Sigh... thanks. Feeling pretty helpless right now.


Don't give up. Now that you know the problem you can apply the solution. He sounds like a tough boy, given love and care he'll pull through.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

CaseyA said:


> Don't give up. Now that you know the problem you can apply the solution. He sounds like a tough boy, given love and care he'll pull through.


No, definitely not giving up. Just running out of options I guess. I think he'll be okay, just my first experience with a sick anything is all.


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

xfeejayx said:


> No, definitely not giving up. Just running out of options I guess. I think he'll be okay, just my first experience with a sick anything is all.


It's scary isn't it? Not knowing what to do and wanting to do whatever it is to make it all better. The folks here are great, they'll get both of you through it.

Did you find a heater that will work for the bowl? I'm having a senior moment, don't remember!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

How you going to increase the temperature? Did you get the heater?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I just was searching for more pictures and video on you tube of betta with velvet. I think you are right. If you can increase temperature it would be great. 
One thing i forget you need thermometer to monitor the temperature. I love the one that you can put on outside of the tank. It like a stripe that you can stick outside of the tank. It about $3-4. It better for your tank because you don't have to disinfect it and it very sensitive to the temperature change. It will show every degree very fast


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> I just was searching for more pictures and video on you tube of betta with velvet. I think you are right. If you can increase temperature it would be great.
> One thing i forget you need thermometer to monitor the temperature. I love the one that you can put on outside of the tank. It like a stripe that you can stick outside of the tank. It about $3-4. It better for your tank because you don't have to disinfect it and it very sensitive to the temperature change. It will show every degree very fast


In a pinch I've used an old meat thermometer to check water temperature. Not a long-term solution but it gets the job done.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

You guys and gals might get a chuckle out of this. I bought two heaters, but can't talk myself into putting the preset one in. The one I can set myself is as big as the bowl, so had to fill it all the way. I even watched it and confirmed it turns off, lol. Had to cover it to keep him in. I left room for air, and weighed the cover down so he doesn't jump out. 

Don't care if it looks goofy, it even made me laugh. But if ithelps him, then its good enough. Will revisit in the morning.

Btw, he hasn't eaten since last night


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

It good that you saw it turns off. Kind of scares me. I though that heater should be completely submerge in the water. There is the line to show minimum water level. But you know if you confirmed that it turn ed off i hope it good.
Definitely keep the cover on. Bettas are good jumpers. I had a few jumped out of the tank before. Just make sure air coming in. Not sure what kind of cover do you have. Make holes for the air. 
What temperature did you set the heater on?

It typical for betta don't eat with velvet. Hopefully we can get rid of them. Betta can live long time without food.

Are you sure his tank is one gallon? Look like it smaller. 

You really doing wonderful job.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't see velvet? He just looks lethargic to me...

I'd be wary of that heater even though it claims to turn on and off the way it should. Covering it would seal in a lot of heat and it can get hot VERY quickly in no time at all. I made that mistake once...I put a heater rated for 5 gallons into a 1 gallon cube and it was fine for a few hours before I went to bed...next morning it was at 90F. Fortunately there was no fish in there :S

He's probably only brightening up because you changed the water after 2 weeks of neglect. Are you acclimating him properly? i.e. floating him in a cup to acclimate temperature then slowly transferring some water in to acclimate chemistry?

This is velvet:


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

bahamut285 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see velvet? He just looks lethargic to me...



He does NOT look like that picture. I don't even know anymore. I've seen so many different pictures, and so many yes's and no's I'm totally confused.

The temperature is right on whenever I change water, so there is no temperature change. I was putting some old water in, but I've been told to do 100% changes, so no more old water.

I'm just sticking to the salt and heat treatment with daily changes. Should help him if he does have velvet, shouldn't hurt him if he doesn't have it. Do you recommend anything else for lethargy other than the above?

The heater is BARELY submerged past the minimum water level, but it is deep enough. That's why I need the cover because I have to have the water so high. Cover is just a plastic sheet open around the heater and thermometer, plenty of room for air. 

Water was at 82 degrees this morning. Heater works like a charm. 

Hes still very lethargic. And he's clamping his top fin now. Tried to eat a crisp after it just happened to float by his head when he came up for air, spit it back out. Didn't try to eat any of the other food. Is just hanging out at the bottom, swimming around a little, coming up for air, then back to the bottom.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't really know what to add other then don't fret about him not eating right now. Bettas can go a long long time without food and be okay. I would wait a few days and then try and feed him a pre-soaked pellet or whatever you want to try and let him eat.

EDIT:// if you go to PetSmart they should sell smaller heaters for you to use. They recently started selling Aqueon MiniBow heaters for 1 gallon to 3 gallons.. They are tiny, maybe 5 inches long (at most) and would fit in there much better.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I don't really know what to add other then don't fret about him not eating right now. Bettas can go a long long time without food and be okay. I would wait a few days and then try and feed him a pre-soaked pellet or whatever you want to try and let him eat.
> 
> EDIT:// if you go to PetSmart they should sell smaller heaters for you to use. They recently started selling Aqueon MiniBow heaters for 1 gallon to 3 gallons.. They are tiny, maybe 5 inches long (at most) and would fit in there much better.


The small heaters don't have temperature control. It's cutting it close, but this one fits, so I'm fine with it. It's cycling on and off as it should.

I'm worried about him not eating only because he seems to be getting weaker. He can't really get stronger without eating, and he can't eat till he's stronger. Hell of a catch 22. He hasn't eaten at all since Sunday night, and hasn't eaten well since last Wednesday.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

bahamud I also didn't see velvet. I can't make decision on that. I looked at many pictures yesterday trying to understand. The only think confusing me that he has reddish and gold looking gills. And xfeejayx saying that it getting worse. 

I think it good idea to continue with salt treatment . And keep him away from light try to put him in the darkest place since part of their reproduction(parisites)- they use photosynthesis.


Also about temperature 82* if you can maintain it fine don't do higher than that. If it difficult to maintain than 76-78 * would be fine. 

I kind of paranoid about heater in that little bowl, unless you can buy bigger bowl (2.5gall). So sorry to say it, please don't get upset with me, but even if he dies you can disinfect the tank and use it for another betta. Sorry for saying it. It is really great that you are trying to save him. I hope it will work.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Reddish and gold looking gills you can see on the picture (page 2). Still can be normal coloration unless it getting bigger.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Reddish and gold looking gills you can see on the picture (page 2). Still can be normal coloration unless it getting bigger.


Went home to take a look at him during lunch (1+ hour driving to check on a fish...never would have thought). The water temperature is perfect, the heater is working great. 

The reason I think it's velvet (and had begun treatment for it) was because his ventrals turned red, and had hints of gold. His pectorals fins have gold. Both the ventrals and pectorals are getting more gold now, and the anal fin is starting to show signs of gold. It does NOT look like the other picture of velvet posted.

He's clamped his dorsal fin pretty tight now. The tail/caudal fin is dropping instead of being open like he always used to keep it. He still won't eat.

Tank temperature is steady at 82F. Salt concentration is 2x what is recommended on the package. There is nothing in the tank other than thermometer, heater, and Baloo. 

If he doesn't start getting better by tonight, I'm going to start him on Coppersafe again. If the salt alone isn't helping, there isn't much to be lost in trying medication anymore :/


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree about medications but you have to give salt time to work. It only 2 nd day of it right? I would continue salt. Give it a chance. Aquarium salt also has antibacterial/fungal effect. It difficult to make decision ....Give it another day. Aquarium salt has to be 10 days.

If it really velvet it should help. 

You wrote:'' Salt concentration is 2x what is recommended on the package''
i don't know box instructions. You are using 2 teaspoons/gall? 

When you do 100% water changes rinse thermometer and heater with hot water and wipe and rinse.

Even last picture he doesn't look like it velvet though. He has discoloration which can be another reason for it…. Last picture really doesn’t look any worse than previous. 


Good luck. Give us update.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> I agree about medications but you have to give salt time to work. It only 2 nd day of it right? I would continue salt. Give it a chance. Aquarium salt also has antibacterial/fungal effect. It difficult to make decision ....Give it another day. Aquarium salt has to be 10 days.
> 
> If it really velvet it should help.
> 
> ...


The box says 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. I put in 2 teaspoon last night. He looked worse this morning (very lethargic, not moving at all). When I went home for lunch I changed water and put 1 teaspoon.

Thermometer and heater are getting rinsed with 130F water and wiped with a clean towel at every change. So is the bowl.

It's hard to capture in pictures, but he's worse. He doesn't want to move at all anymore, and his fins are doing nothing. the pectorals are the only ones that move, and even those only move when I really agitate him.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Very sorry. I don't know what to say. And i don't know if it because of salt or it because he just getting worse fast. Sometimes what they have can progress fast and they die fast. Sometimes they surprise us and can get better… It just i think coincident that you are using salt and he getting worse at the same time. Usually salt don’t give any reaction. Unfortunately I don’t think it salt. See how he doing tomorrow. Don’t get temperature higher than 82* though.

Good luck. Give us update. Really worry about this little guy


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Before i knew about aquarium salt i used to treat other people bettas with medications. I used Tetracycline mixed with fungus eliminator by Jungle. And it really helped a few fish. Fish symptoms are -lethargic, stopped eating no other symptoms. I was surprised a few times. I was treating a few fish that I thought will die but they recovered. 

Fungus eliminator difficult to find in the stores. My local store somehow ordered it for me long time ago. Tetracycline every store carries it. 

Also is good combination of the medication Maracyn and Maracyn 2. Have to be used combination of two though.

Of course those medications not for velvet. 

I could mail them to you but I don’t think it enough time. But let me know I can try to do it 
If he still alive in 2 days I think we will know if he is better or worse, or is salt or medications helping or not. And then you can use medications. If you want to try it I can mail them. 

At least you can have them as emergency kit if you ever decide to have another betta.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

The Maracyn and Maracyn 2 are available at the store. If you think they will help, I'll go get them. 

If you think tetracycline will help, I'll go get it. I just don't know what to do at this point.

Your eyes know better than mine. If you think it's something other than velvet, then I'll go that course. 

I can't find the jungle stuff, but this is readily available:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147154&lmdn=Fish

At this point, would you put medication in there or would you just use the salt?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Should I be using stress coat?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I feel bad you really love that little guy. 
Unfortunately i don't think anyone can guaranty to you what really will help or will not,or he will survive or he can die today or tomorrow or.... Just be ready for the worst and hope for bast

He also might have ammonia/nitrate poisoning which a lot of times they not recover.

I used Tetracycline before with salt. I would try tetracycline and 1 tsp/gall of aq salt. I am not afraid to recommend it because i used it before. 

But like i wrote if he getting worse fast and he died you has to understand that it not from salt or medications . So i would try that if it would be my fish. 

Another choice buy medications , keep receipt. See how he doing tomorrow and than go from that.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Good news. He started eating a little! That's a big step forward from ignoring food even when floating by it. He actively went to thebaurface and got food  

I know he's not good right now, but progress feels good right now.

He's on tetracycline now on the dosage recommended on the package, 1 teaspoon of salt, clean tank, 82 degrees.

Thanks for all the great advice! Baloo has a whole team fighting for him!


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

xfeejayx said:


> Good news. He started eating a little! That's a big step forward from ignoring food even when floating by it. He actively went to thebaurface and got food
> 
> I know he's not good right now, but progress feels good right now.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! What a little fighter! Keep the water as clean as possible and continue treatment. Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

A little more good news. His ventral fins are sticking down like they should be! This morning and right around noon they were tucked up.against his body. He's letting them hang again. He might be on his way back! No guarantees yet, but there's reason to believe he'll make it now. 

BTW, water temperature still at 82 with this huge heater in this little tank. It works really well.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so superstition lol I never say anything until i am 150% sure. 

One question just to be on safe side. I don't think he has it though. His belly kind of grayish color. He don’t look like bloated I think. Did you see his poop. It not white or black or clear stringy right? It should be brown color and round or sometimes it 

The reason I am asking because sometimes if fish has internal parasites the symptoms are: gray , bloated belly, white clear stringy poop. Or it can be I guess the color of whatever he ate . If he ate a bloodworm it will be a darker red..
But it not supposed to be white or clear stringy, wormy shape.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I actually haven't seen him poop. I'll take a look at the tank tonight and see if there are any round poop balls in there. 

I'm not superstitious, but maybe I should be. He's back to being very lethargic. Ventrals are tight against his body again. 

He seems to go brain dead. He just floats until something bugs him, then swims around actively for a minute, then it's like he forgets where he is or that he's a fish and just stops. if i can get food in front of him in that minute, he'll eat it, otherwise he won't care.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Edit:
Here's another pic. Maybe you'll see something I didn't see.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

More pale unless it just different lightning. Sorry. I would just continue to do what you do. Is he still eating?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> More pale unless it just different lightning. Sorry. I would just continue to do what you do. Is he still eating?


He ate a couple tiny pieces this morning. 

Should I continue the tetracycline, or do a parasite treatment?

Maybe do the parasite treatment after tetracycline treatment is done?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you still adding aq salt? Let see how he doing. I still don't think it velvet that is why i don't want you to use other medications. If it would be velvet aq salt would help. Switching medications is not good and especially if it not right medications. We will overdose him and stress him too much. It not going to do any better. Let continue aq salt and tetracycline, and daily water changes. Keep him in the deem light and don't bother a lot. Just offer food if he is eating.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Are you still adding aq salt? Let see how he doing. I still don't think it velvet that is why i don't want you to use other medications. If it would be velvet aq salt would help. Switching medications is not good and especially if it not right medications. We will overdose him and stress him too much. It not going to do any better. Let continue aq salt and tetracycline, and daily water changes. Keep him in the deem light and don't bother a lot. Just offer food if he is eating.


Yes, 1 tsp aq salt, and the correct dosage of tetracycline. 

Tetracycline package says not to do a water change. Should I do a change anyway? I think the changes are stressing him out.

What should I plan on doing after the tetracycline treatment is done (if he's still alive and not healthy?)


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't remember Tetracycline instructions. I think you have to add 1st dose than add another dose next day? Can you tell me instructions please?

I want to figure out how to do it.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Afraid to ask how is he ?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

You should up his tank size to a 5 gallon. Easier to heat and filter.
When dosing you shouldn't change the water. Becuase if it says add 5ml a day by the end of treatment (ex. a week) there would be 35ml in the day, where you would only have 5ml. 
Clean water is the preventative when you are done his treatment.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

we were adding aquarium salt with medications that is why i was trying to figure out what to do. But i think the best way stop aq salt and continue with medications. Just full course of it. Than see what is the next step . Treatment can be repeat . 

I also was going to figure out how to do Tetracycling and aq salt together. I read article where Tetracycline was recommended for 10 days with daily water changes. So i though about that + aq salt. 

I used Tetracycline before with fungus eliminator and salt. And it helped ...

So i was trying to figure out what is the best.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I don't think it's fungus. He doesn't have any white spots or anything. Parasites are still a possibility.

I was traveling today. Will head home in a little bit and check up on the little guy. He did eat a good bit this morning, so there is still hope. It's not the best method, but if he keeps eating and stays alive until i get to the right medication, he might have a chance yet.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't think it fungus. It doesn't look like it. I think it some kind of bacterial infection, nitrate/ammonia poisoning or velvet, which i really can't see , and like someone else already wrote , it not look like it is. 

If it bacterial infection Tetracycling is good medication for this problem. 
Aquarium salt also has antibacterial/fungal effect, and really will treat velvet also. I would say aq salt is the best to treat velvet

If we would now for sure that it velvet than aquarium salt is the best treatment for it.

That is why i really want you to do aquarium salt and tetracycline. But i can figure out how to do both of them.

I was trying to find the article i read and i couldn't. I search Internet and i didn't find... I read that you can use tetracycline for 10 days with daily water changes. But i am not sure. Since for aq salt we need to change water every day ...


So now we can only guess ...what is the best. 

But if he is not worse don't stop medications I would continue with tetracycline . Whole course of it. You have salt there 1tsp/gall already don't change the water just do tetracycline. See how he doing.

If he does has velvet it would progress. You will see it. If it velvet it that rusty/sand like cover on fish you can't miss it. And it don't get better without treatment. So what i think if we diagnosed him wrong and if it indeed velvet it will progress and you will see it.

I don't know is it make sance what i wrote ?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Don't remember Tetracycline instructions. I think you have to add 1st dose than add another dose next day? Can you tell me instructions please?
> 
> I want to figure out how to do it.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Can I use parasite guard at the same time as TC?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Absolutely not. 
Can you tell me why you still think he has parasites?
How many days are you using aq salt?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Didn't think so. 

What you mentioned about pooping. I'm not seeing any poop balls, and he did eat a lot this morning and a couple days ago. Also has red gills. This morning he looked like he was having spasms, and seeing that now too. Just noticed on the parasite guard box it said "spasms " is a symptom of internal parasites.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

xfeejayx said:


> Can I use parasite guard at the same time as TC?


Absolutely not unless someone will tell you that they did it before and it worked. 

Tell you the truth aquarium salt works better than anything for external parasites. I know personally people who did it for their bettas. So if you will decide anyway it better to use salt.

Salt speed up their cycle and help them to fall off,dehydrate them. And when you do water changes you remove the one that fell. 

That is why i wanted you to use aq salt and TC. I even though when you add second dose of the tc add another 1 tsp aquar salt again. The dose of aq salt can be up to 3tsp.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Can't do water changes with the TC treatment. So ill wait until TC treatment is over then increase salt.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Internal pirisites. I hope not. Very difficult to get rid off. 
Ok with internal parasite it absolutely different story unfortunately. With internal pirisite fish will lose wait despite eating. Look for the poo. With internal parasites also can be bloating,gray coloration on the belly. And the easiest way to know if it internal pirisite the poop is white, clear, stringy like....so watch for the poo.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I just looked at the medications that you have for pirisites. And those medications for external pirisites. You can't treat fish with internal pirisites with that medications.

Sorry i know it upsetting but i think the important now to watch for the poo and see if it internal pirisites. 

If it is than it completely different medications. And with internal pirisites you will need Epsom salt not aq salt.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

we post at the same time.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Spasm can be also with external parasites because skin is irritated


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Says it treats external and internal parasites.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

than it fine. I guess i didn't read it all sorry. I read external and decided that it.
But i really hope he don't have internal. If you see his poo and it normal color and shape then we will know it not internal parasites.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope it not internal parasites but if it is than you need also Epsom salt. Epsom salt you can buy in any pharmacy it about $4. Also there is anti-parasites food. I read that a lot of betta don't want to eat it though.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks just fine from the pictures. I would not medicate him. Just keep up the water changes as 1 gallon is small for a Betta. Also try some frozen food, bloodworms or frozen brine shrimp from the local pet store. If they don't have try some betta flakes. I never liked the pellets...

Jeff.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Jeff, his behavior changed a lot over the course of a few days. And his fins are all clamped now. Hard to believe it's just nthing.

What are those two little dots on his nose? Didn't know fish had nostrils?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

He is definitely sick. Unfortunately the get sick especially when they live in not proper care for long time. Unfortunately sometimes or i even can say a lot of times they not recover. 

Did he ate this morning? Looks like he has more that gold color? Or is it just different light? 

Did you see his poo? I want to make sure it not white or clear which means internal parasites.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Bettas have nostrils. In those nostrils are sensors that can detect odor in the water and this sends signals to their brain.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

He's not any more gold. It's hard to see his fins now because they're so clamped. Even his pectoral fins are clamped, and he has to move them a lot to get around.

He might just look gold from the water. TC makes the water yellow, then gold.

He did eat 3 small flakes this morning. Haven't seen any poo balls yet, so he's still not pooping right


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope he will get better


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

i though that you feeding him with pellets. Can you try pellets. Or may be try to offer him food more often. I really like pellets. I know jeffegg2 wrote he don't like pellets. But i read a lot and a lot of people prefer pellets over flakes. Also if you can get frozen brine shrimp and try to feed him. Or you even can try cooked shrimp. I feed my betas with cooked shrimp. Learned it on the forum. The only one thing it really will contaminate the water if he will not it and it sit on the bottom of the tank. You can try to feed him with a dropper. 

Also when you done with Tetracycline at the end of the treatment when they recommend to do 25% water change do 50% and 100% next day.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I was feeding him pellets. He seems unable to eat them. He spits them back out. He's eating the flakes fine.

Why would eating shrimp make a difference?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

i was thinking more protein makes him stronger...Or if he would eat more of that. A few flakes not really enough


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I've been trying to feed him more. He only eats a few pieces and then ignores the food. Been trying the pelets and the "crisps"/flakes.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

At least he eats something. I hope he will pull through. It very difficult to say , sorry.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

New symptom. Either his stomavh is bloated, or the rest of him got thinner. Also, his poop is white :-/

Think I'm going to start him on parasite medication.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no White poop means internal parasites. His stomach is bloated. 
Stop Tetracycline. Stop aq salt. Do 100% water change. You don't need 82* any more. You can gradually decrease it up to 76-78*. Do it when you can . About 1* an hour. 

Yes add anti parasite medications. Are you sure in for internal parasites. I didn't read label again. Make sure it not only for external.

If you can buy Epsom salt. And you can use it with medications. It the same instructions as for aq salt.

Internal parasite very difficult to get rid of


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I went and bought Epsom salt as soon as I saw the bloating. Glad I bought the parasite guard yesterday.

Doing 100% change right now.

Should I stop feeding him?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

No don't stop feeding him. It actually good if he can eat. It helps to pass parasites out. 

Differently change the water get out Tetracycline and use Parasite Guard and Epsom salt.

I wish he would poop 3 days so we new what wrong 

Good luck, give update, sorry but prepare for worse. 

Good luck.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Epsom salt start from 2tsp/gall and then might be increase to 3tsp/gall but definitely start with 2 tsp.

What is instructions on medications? Again with salt you need to do daily water changes.

Some people wrote that it difficult but possible to get rid of the internal parasites. I was reading many post where people treated and were not successful. Sorry that i am writing it. But you try so hard and feel bad for betta and for you


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)




----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok 48 hrs between treatments. Add 3tsp/gall of Epsom salt. Than you will do another treatment in 48 hrs. We will see in 48 hrs how he doing and decide what to do.

Epsom salt helps with bloating so we will see. 
Add medications for now and 3tsp/gall of Epsom salt.
Epsom salt very mild on bettas i read a lot about that.
We don't really have a choice. It really difficult to treat. I even read someone wrote that he used double dose of medications.

Since we don't have choice use first dose than we will see what next.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

It also would be nice if you have medicated anti parasite food. But he might refuse to eat it anyway. 
Also he might stop eating at all. Usually with external parasites they stop eating

I think there is medicated food by Jungle. Also another thread that we were looking at. ''extremely bloated'' someone mentioned about medicated food.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

What is this at the end of his tail? Is it just poop stuck there, or maybe something else?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Have no idea is it can be parasite?
Did you change his water? I don't know what it is may be someone else will now. You told that he pooped is it can be parasite?

Make him move and see if it will fell off. May be something in the water and it it stuck to his tail?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Changed his water and put in parasite guard again with Epsom salt. The stuff on his tail fell off.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would change his water every 24 hrs. And put required amount of the medications along with epsom salt.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

hey, that may be fin rot, and if they have a filter, NEVER do a large water change, an extreme change in nitrate can kill them. ANYWAY.. yeah.. sorry for barging in


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

OH WAIT!!! veiltails just do that.. its fine for the tail, the fins stick together, to prevent it, give him somethign to flare at


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> hey, that may be fin rot, and if they have a filter, NEVER do a large water change, an extreme change in nitrate can kill them. ANYWAY.. yeah.. sorry for barging in


Elaborate on that please. Going from high nitrate to low nitrate can kill them??


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, they have adjusted themselves and the shock can kill them.. like if you put a betta in a bowl of 90 degree water, let it get used to it, then put it in 78 degree water, its better for them, but the shock can kill them.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> Yes, they have adjusted themselves and the shock can kill them.. like if you put a betta in a bowl of 90 degree water, let it get used to it, then put it in 78 degree water, its better for them, but the shock can kill them.


I match temperature very closely when changine water

The voment about nitrates interests me though. He was living in questionable water, then I cleaned it when he got sick. I might have just made things worse. That was weeks ago though.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, ok then thats probably not it, and if there is no filter, then theres no nitrate, but ok


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I'm hesitant to type this, but he's doing much better. He can't get enough food right now. This morning, and again right now, I had to stop feeding him so he doesn't eat too much. He's also swimming around a little bit. 

It's difficult for him to swim because all his fins are melted and clamped, but his pectorals are moving a lot, and he's friendly again. 

I just cleaned his bowl again, put epsom salt, and another treatment of parasite guard in. 

Any thoughts on what to do about melt?

Still hoping...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think for now that all you can do. You can't put more medications. And Epsom salt also antibacterial/ fungal so should help. 

Afraid to ask more questions lol 
How about his poo?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Third feeding straight, he's eating plenty. Hes swimming around and exploring and everything !!

I'm going to not do anything today, just to give him a break. Will do a clean water change tomorrow, give him a few days to relax, then start AQ salt to help the fins.

I don't think fungal medicine is needed, as I don't see any. 

Don't see poo today, but yesterday and the day before he had normal poop (with Epsom salt).

After I move next week, this fish is getting his own big tank with plants and everything!


----------



## pocomoto (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad your fish is doing better! I am concerned about the water changes, though. How often are you doing them? Everyone here seems to say "do 100% water changes daily and add AQ salt" but the directions on my aquarium salt bag says to do a change after 7 days... and changing water frequently can put fish into "New Tank Syndrome", where they become stressed out and inactive due to different water temperature, nitrate/nitrite/ammonia/etc levels, etc. If your fish has trouble eating again, try flakes. My fish sometimes spits them out, but not because he's not hungry, but because it's too much for him to swallow. I use plain Tropical Fish flakes.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it too fast. If the medications that you are using right now helped than i hope it was right diagnose. Internal parasites is very difficult to get rid of. I wouldn't recommend jump to aq salt from es. You stressing him out from jumping from one to another one. Epsom salt is also antibacterial/fungal anyway. 


Also i would really follow instructions on the box and use it again just make sure you really get rid of them. How many times you use it?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

pocomoto said:


> I'm glad your fish is doing better! I am concerned about the water changes, though. How often are you doing them? Everyone here seems to say "do 100% water changes daily and add AQ salt" but the directions on my aquarium salt bag says to do a change after 7 days... and changing water frequently can put fish into "New Tank Syndrome", where they become stressed out and inactive due to different water temperature, nitrate/nitrite/ammonia/etc levels, etc. If your fish has trouble eating again, try flakes. My fish sometimes spits them out, but not because he's not hungry, but because it's too much for him to swallow. I use plain Tropical Fish flakes.


Don't follow instructions on the box. It is just preventative. If you need recommendations on Aquarium salt treatment i can write them for you 
And it not recommended to add aq salt on regular basis.
Let me know if you need more information on that


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you use second dose at all. I think it after 48 hrs?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

not just second, I have now done a 3rd dose, all about 48 hours apart from each other. I've put in epsom salt with all three doses.

He didn't eat anything last night, but ate a whole lot this morning. Again, I had to stop feeding him so he doesn't eat too much. He can't eat the pellets any more (too weak to swallow them maybe?), but he heats all the flakes he can get.

I did NOT see poo in the bowl despite having epsom salt in it. He hasn't pooped in about the last 36 hours.

I've stopped doing daily changes, as I do think ti was stressing him out. As mentioned, I will do a full water change tonight with nothing but conditioner, and let him relax for a few days. After a few days I will start AQ salt to help rebuild the fins.

His pectoral fins are getting wider again (they had become clamped and tight), and he is becoming more active and swimming around.

Thanks @BETTACHKALOVE AND @ANHEL123 and everyone else for all your help! keep the suggestions coming, he's not healthy yet.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Obviously you are doing something right if he got a little bit better. 
Is he bloated?
If he didn't poop for 36 hrs and if he is bloated, I would recommend to continue Epsom salt. Don't worry it not stressing him out. If aquarium salt you can use only no more than 10 days, EPSOM salt you can use longer than 2 month. So if it helped i would still use Epsom salt . Clean water and Epsom salt. I will still continue to do daily water changes though. 

Edit i am going to pm someone to look on your post


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Daily water changes is a must, if anything do 90% water changes, keeping the fish in 2 or 3 inches of water instead of removing him.

Continue epsom like ANHEL mentioned, but with this you need daily water changes (as mentioned above)


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

He's getting better and better! This fish will just eat and eat and eat now. As mentioned, he didn't poop for like 40 hours. I refreshed with conditioner and Epsom salt and 100% water yesterday. He took a big dump overnight (see pic). Baloo still looks terrible, but his personality is back!

Doing 100% every other day, and it's working fine. No more parasite guard.

This poop look normal? String of two big chunks on top left, and bunch of small pieces on bottom right.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think poop is normal and continue with Epsom salt. And don't overfeed because he can get bloated from the food. And it bad.
How much you feed him?

Also i want Sena to look at his picture with poop and tell her opinion.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> I think poop is normal and continue with Epsom salt. And don't overfeed because he can get bloated from the food. And it bad.
> How much you feed him?
> 
> Also i want Sena to look at his picture with poop and tell her opinion.


Haha, I fed him a LOT. It's those little crisps, and it's so hard to tell how much I'm really feeding him. It was almost certainly too much food. I just kept putting small bits in for like 4 minutes, I was so excited that he was eating so well! And I want him to have plenty of food to get stronger. Don't worry, I'll skip meals if I see him getting bloated, and the Epsom salt will help keep him clean anyway.

Yea Epsom salt is still in there. Is there such a thing as chronic constipation? I don't want to have him on ES forever.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was talking to someone on this forum who's betta get bloated all the time. She feeds him less now and he is not bloated anymore as far as i know ...last time spoke about 3 wk ago.

You can't keep him on Epsom salt all the time. You can use it for long time. Like more than 3 -6 weeks , i think not certain though. But not forever. So try don't overfeed. I can imagine how exciting to see you fish eating and doing better. You really did good job. I hope he really recovered and will keep doing well.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I feed Pog like one crisp not even every day nd he is a BIG boy. Bigger than any other betta I have. U you feed tetra min tropical crisps rite? LOVE em


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pogthefish said:


> I feed Pog like one crisp not even every day nd he is a BIG boy. Bigger than any other betta I have. U you feed tetra min tropical crisps rite? LOVE em


You need to feed bettas everyday .

One time we had discussion on the forum about how much to feed betta. I personally don't feed a lot . I feed 2 pellets in the morning and 2 at night. Some times when we have cooked shrimp for the dinner i feed them that. Of course i don't feed pellets if i feed cooked shrimp. A few times a week i give them freeze dried blood worms. Also i am using 3 different kind of the pellets. 

So you have to feed them every day.

And when we discussed how much to feed i found out that some people feed more than i do. 

But really you have to feed everyday and you should fast them one day a week 
Everyone write on the forum one fasting day,which is very difficult for me lol As soon as i go to the table they get all exited.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Many people over-feed them, but they are cold-blooded, so a pellet a day is plenty for them, and trust me, Pog is plenty fat  he even has a bubble nest


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You are funny. It ok as long as you changing his water on time and he is happy i am not going to argue lol
I still think it not enough though lol
But you remind me of the doctor i am working with. And i love that doctor he is the best. But i always argue with him about how much to feed.
He actually fed them with one pellet a day now i recently change his opinion and he feeds them 2 pellets.

It funny i come to the office and help him with work 2 times a week and guess what they have a feast lol

Ok one think some pellets are bigger than other though. The doctors feed them with bigger pellets. I have smaller so if it small one sorry i still argue lol still not enough.

Well i would say all people on this forum will tell you it not enough. Just not enough nutrition's. How about you ? Do you like to eat lol

I don't know i am tired. I can't argue lol 

You know what i think. When you take advice from anyone. For example if you need advice on water changes or how much to feed I would always ask the people you take advice from how old is their betta. If bettas are old then they do something right. 

So i don't know how old is your betta. If you betta live ling or will live long then you do something right.

My bettas live pretty long. A few of the almost well not yet 5 years. So i always think i do something right. And BTW i do 100% water changes .

Also the fact is that no matter how right or different you taking care some betta will live longer then other. You can do the same care and still life expectation is different.

I just looked at my youngest betta which is not sick , very active but he looks like he is 4 year old and my oldest fish looks like i just bought them.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Pog, I got him old, but I have had him a year

and lol i wanna be a doctor  

but yeah.. alot of people over-feed


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL
All my bettas older then one year old , actually a lot of older but i want to say if you have him for a year it not bad 
Agree a lot of people overfeed but some people underfeed lol

Is it Pod on the picture?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

pog and yess he is in my avatar


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You have to feed according to the betta. I feed Georgie 4 pellets daily despite his older age - he is massive compared to my other bettas. Altair gets 4-6 daily, one day fasting (as do all my bettas), Minny gets only 3, Red gets 3, etc. I've found with many older bettas (2.5 and older usually) less food is better only because as they get older they cannot digest as much as fast.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

hmm, maybe its the size of the pellet, but alot of bettas I see on here are FAT


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There really isn't a "fat" betta... Mainly because they seem not to be able to gain weight like you or I would. I have meaty bettas, who have thick bodies, then I have this fella (picture attached) who's belly does seem "fat" but I got him like that. But as for Red and most of my other boys they are pretty slim (and small!) and only get big after eating lots :lol:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

true.. but anyway, my point is that many many people over-feed, because betta food says up to 10 pellets! gosh! if I fed the apropriate amount that it says on my bottle, Pog would get 6 crisps a day, not 1 every other (or less)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I do know what you mean - some people still feed bettas all they can eat in 2 minutes. I did that, the bottle would be empty by now :roll: and a small bottle of pellets, for my range of 10-30 bettas (rescues, no rescues etc) lasts years... I feed about 6 per day average for my males. Unless they are old or small.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yeahh.. but sometimes, just instead of a day, you can fast a few days.. idk ima stop lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well I prefer only one day of fasting. Then they get their protein foods :roll: I spoil them.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol ik  its okay, whatever suits the betta! I did notice pog looking kinda skinny and I fed him 3 flakes, thinkin of u guys!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol i did the same. I usually do my routine. Get up in the morning check on my babies bettas and feed them. But sometimes i love to spoil them and give them more than usually. But my pellets are small. So it fine. I gave them 4 instead of 2. They appreciate it. I have New Life Spectrum which are really small


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pogthefish said:


> true.. but anyway, my point is that many many people over-feed, because betta food says up to 10 pellets! gosh! if I fed the apropriate amount that it says on my bottle, Pog would get 6 crisps a day, not 1 every other (or less)


It get me mad though. I wish they change instructions ....that exactly what is some people do, especially if they new to bettas. Can you imagine if they have young small size betta:shock:


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

xfeejayx said:


> Haha, I fed him a LOT. It's those little crisps, and it's so hard to tell how much I'm really feeding him. It was almost certainly too much food. I just kept putting small bits in for like 4 minutes, I was so excited that he was eating so well! And I want him to have plenty of food to get stronger. Don't worry, I'll skip meals if I see him getting bloated, and the Epsom salt will help keep him clean anyway.
> 
> Yea Epsom salt is still in there. Is there such a thing as chronic constipation? I don't want to have him on ES forever.


Hey i got exited that your betta is better. Keep us update. How is he doing


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, but at least with tetra min tropical crisps, it depends on the size of your betta, a little betta would get 2 per feeding, 2 or 3x a day, but a BIG one might get 4 per feeding 2 or 3x a day so, it depends, the amount requested is acceptable, but only if you feed once daily. 

also, my females get about a half a crisp a dya and are FAT so i mean.. and they are 3 inches long (some of the large ones)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Chronic constipation: That I am not sure about. My poor ol' Ghengis was constipated for almost a month before it became to be dropsy. If he doesn't poop soon, I'd look into a bacterial medication, because I think that's what happened to Ghengis!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Is that to me or the OP?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*xfeejayx* the OP 

I'll note that I don't think constipation can be chronic, but it can come back... If it were chronic he'd never poop, he'd just expland and expand and eventually leach those waste chemicals into his body and die, I'd presume. Much like we would -.- Frozen daphnia! That'll clear him out :lol:


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Hellooo everybody!

Baloo has been doing pretty good! His fin melt is terrible, but aside from that he's a lively fish again! I tried taking pictures but he's being very camera shy. 

I fed him bloodworms yesterday. Fed 3 small ones in the morning, and 1 more at night. He's going to be fasting today. 

Did water change yesterday (after 2 days in 2tsp epsom salt). Current water is conditioned and has 1 tsp Epsom salt. Will change again in two days with 1 tsp water.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it freeze dried bloodworms? I use those as a treat  just to forewarn! :lol: that causes bloat easily.

But glad he is feeling better!


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

xfeejayx said:


> Hellooo everybody!
> 
> Baloo has been doing pretty good! His fin melt is terrible, but aside from that he's a lively fish again! I tried taking pictures but he's being very camera shy.
> 
> ...


Aww, so glad he's doing better! What a lucky boy having you to care for him. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Is it freeze dried bloodworms? I use those as a treat  just to forewarn! :lol: that causes bloat easily.
> 
> But glad he is feeling better!


yup! Ah let him bloat, that's what the salt is for  
I don't want to feed him any live or recently alive food. Too worried about bugs with live food now. Saw some green poop yesterday, that was different. But it had to be from the worms.



CaseyA said:


> Aww, so glad he's doing better! What a lucky boy having you to care for him. Congratulations to both of you!


well thank you! I'm pretty happy he's doing better. I don't know why, but I was actually stressing about this fish being sick. Hopefully in a couple weeks I'll have a nice tank all ready for him (probably a 2.5 for now). Then in a couple months go to a 10-20 gl tank with other fish mates.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He still can't eat pellets?
Is he bloated? How is his poo? 
Also question for Sena , do you think it better to do daily water changes? At least for now to help his fins, and if he is bloated.
Posted at the same time


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> He still can't eat pellets?
> Is he bloated? How is his poo?
> Also question for Sena , do you think it better to do daily water changes? At least for now to help his fins, and if he is bloated.
> Posted at the same time


He was fasting yesterday (and this morning). I can try the pellets again today and see if he can eat them.

I would like to hear Sena's input, but I'm not a fan of daily changes at all. I know he freaks out at every change, and the stress can't be helping the fins.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

have no idea about green poop. Poo can be any color depends what he ate.

I hope he cleared from parasites ….

If you ever want betta with other fish you need to find out what fish them compatible with.

I was just asking Sena about that. I think it always risk when you introduce a new tank mate to yur betta that they won’t get along. 

But people on the forum will give you more information


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you remind to me did you use Parasite Guard by Jungle?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Can you remind to me did you use Parasite Guard by Jungle?


by tetra. available at petsmart.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you, give us update when you can


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Did 95% change today. He fasted Sunday, but hadn't eaten much since then. I couldn't help myself, I gave him bloodworms and he ate them up 

Slowly, but surely, we're getting there.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He actually looks good. You can feed him, he needs strength to help him to recover from the sickness


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

He's been very on and off. Sometimes he eats, sometimes not. Sometimes he's active, other times not. 

I put some rocks back in his tank yesterday to try to get him back to normal. This morning, I noticed stripes down his side. Is that where the stress lines I've heard about show up, on the side of the body?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

no, in females it means they are ready for mating, but in males.. idk?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> no, in females it means they are ready for mating, but in males.. idk?


He wants to get his freak on?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Stress stripes are usually horizontal. I have never heard of a male getting breeding bars, but of course that doesn't mean it is impossible. I did read that people can sometimes confuse young males changing color with vertical breeding bars.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is his scales raised? I don't know somehow when I looked at him it seems but I can be 100% wrong. I hope i am wrong. Look at him from the top make sure it not rose.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

No, his scales don't look raised in person. I had the same reaction when I saw the picture.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry don't know why he is on and off. You still using Epsom salt? Are you using it every day? How long now you are using it?


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Just checking to see how your boy is doing, those stripes look the same as a female ready to mate, I agree with that, I have never heard of it happening in a male. Maybe your boy is a girl? Do you know how old he is? BTW You are an awesome BF to be taking such good care of your GF fishy


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Lol, thanks Sceven. I felt bad for the little guy, and I can't just let something I even rmeotely care about die like that.

Yes, still on Epsom salt. ES concentration has been somewhere between 1-2 tsp for about 2 weeks now. Changeout about every other day.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I know epsom salt you can use for long time and it should not stress him/her lol out. I think still continue for a week . Make sure he is not bloated anymore then i guess you can switch to water changes according to the tank size. I hope he will do well Give us update.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but there's still something very wrong. He hasn't eaten in 3 days. I took the rocks back out last night cuz I thought they were freaking him out, or might have brought something in with them. Still no better today. He's getting skinnier. You guys spot anything I'm not seeing?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

So sorry i don't know what to think. But 3rd picture looks like he loosing his color unless it just different light...or he still have internal parasites.I also think his belly on second picture looks like something is there... Sorry but i think it still can be internal parasites . I hope i am wrong. I would keep him on epsom salt. Not sure if you have to use medications again. I don't know if it can help.

So sorry. I know you doing a lot for him and your was very optimistic, i feel so bad 
When fish getting skinnier usually internal parasites but he don't eat so it can be the reason though


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you see his poop? i just keep thinking. Since he had internal parasites he still can have them. And it just came to my mind that i saw someone wrote that they treated fish longer than medications instructions. I don't know may be you can try medications again?

I really think you have to be prepare for the worse though. Sorry that i am writing that i really wish he will get better after all that struggle...


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

I don't think it's parasites. I treated with parasite guard Saturday night. The first time that helped quickly, it's not helping right now. 

There are also new symptoms.
1.He has fin rot now. His tail is slowly rotting. turning grey, and then dropping off.
2.He also has a little white/green spot under his eye. His eye is also cloudy. 


He is lethargic, but darts a lot when I get close to the bowl. He has hardly eaten anything in three days. The fin rot, spot, and eye make me think this is something different than before.

Any thoughts? 

Fin rot:









White spot/cloudy eye


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

his eyes really cloudy. I am wondering if he got blind and that is the reason he is darting, or if it something else. Not sure what cloudy eyes mean...

Not sure if it good idea just live him along and just keep him in the clean water or if he needs aquarium salt.


So sorry. He want through a lot. You did everything you could. I hope someone else tell you what to do. You can try aquarium salt again. Wait what other people recommendation.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

He's not blind. He sees me coming, and sees anything moving around the bowl. He might be losing his sight, but not blind.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry don't get upset you doing good job. He is alive only because of you care. Wait until more experience people than me will let you know what to do.

Sena is the one who helped you before and definitely more experience than me. She is not sighed in ...may she will tell you something different. 

Posted at the same time..

EDIT: 
i know epsom salt has antibacterial/fungal effect so i would keep him on that with water changes. I am wondering what is with his eyes though. And he also stopped eating...


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

That white spot moves... I think its just glare.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

No i think he meant a little spot under his eye. I don't know what it is. It doesn't look like fuzzy so i don't think it fungus. Another reason for white spot can be external parasite but i don't think that what it is. So i don't know what it is. I think in this situation we can just wait and see how he doing...

Wondering what other people think. I am confused with his eyes.

One recommendation i think he is darting when you come to him with that light from the camera. I think he will appreciate deem light now to calm him down.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe he can only sense light and shapes?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> Maybe he can only sense light and shapes?


Possible. He darts even when I walk up to the tank. Even without the camera he darts. That spot under his eye is like a light green, not actually white. It's not moving, don't think it's a parasite.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish anyone have an answer. I think now only time and clean water will show...I wish he will get better


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey afraid to ask is he doing the same?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Another update with bad news and good news.

Bad news first. He hasn't eaten much in about a week. He has had maybe 2 small dried bloodworms all week. He won't eat any thing else, and even the bloodworms he doesn't seem excited about eating. I gotta figure that out.

the good news this morning:









He's still getting better. If it wasn't for him not eating, I'd think he was a happy healthy fish. He still starts darting around and bounces off the sides often, too. 

I'm going to get him a bigger tank this week since he is mostly better now. No more medications for now. There is only water and conditioner, a small plant, and the thermometer in the tank with Baloo. The temperature where he sits never drops below 78, so no heater needed for now. Still making progress


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Are his scales pineconing or is it just the picture?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> Are his scales pineconing or is it just the picture?


Just the picture. His scales look fine.

Anybody think I should be adding stress coat? I'm not sure exactly what it does.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I never had a reason to use it, but its basically good after stressful incidents and stuff.. idk?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

is his poop normal color? 
Try to offer him frozen daphnia. I never feed my bettas with it but i read a lot on the forum that bettas love it ,and it helps purge digestive system (works as a laxative)
A lot of people feeding them with frozen blood worms. But you have to be careful since some people have allergic reaction. You can use gloves and tweezers or eyedropper
Also you can try to soak pellet in the garlic juice see if it helps. Garlic juice stimulates the appetite.
I am looking at the picture and i can't understand if he is bloated?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> is his poop normal color?
> Try to offer him frozen daphnia. I never feed my bettas with it but i read a lot on the forum that bettas love it ,and it helps purge digestive system (works as a laxative)
> A lot of people feeding them with frozen blood worms. But you have to be careful since some people have allergic reaction. You can use gloves and tweezers or eyedropper
> Also you can try to soak pellet in the garlic juice see if it helps. Garlic juice stimulates the appetite.
> I am looking at the picture and i can't understand if he is bloated?


I have to get a closer look to see if he is bloated. He's been swimming away from me so it's been hard to actually see him or get a good picture.

Where can I get frozen blood worms of daphnia?

He doesn't even care about food. It's not that he eats it and doesn't like it, he doesn't even make an effort to go close to it.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Frozen blood worms probably in any pet store i would think.
About frozen daphnia I don't know sorry.
See if someone will help or put another post so more people can help. 
Also you can try cooked shrimp. I feed them all the time. Tiny pieces of it size of the pellet. One thing it will sink right to the bottom of the tank. So i usually do it when i do 100% water changes so i can remove it.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh yeah  I do like I do when fishing, I grab a ghost shrimp, cut its head off, and squeeze out the contents of its tail for the fish (the last part is left off for fishing, i just use it as bait, we catch alot of those ghost shrimp in ocean city, and i put them to use)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Now question is it possible to get parasites from that? 
Also just read another thread and someone wrote that you can buy at petco and petsmart -frozen mosquito larva.
So i guess next time when you going to be in pet store ask them about all those food.

Good luck give us update.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Both cloudy eye and fin rot together suggests a bacterial infection. 

It's not uncommon for a fish who had been exposed to a lot of ammonia to spend a long time getting every sickness under the sun, and parasites can make them weak too - add them both together, on top of all the various treatments he's had and his little system will be suffering. 

So now he has a bacterial infection, if he hasn't already had it for a while.. the salt will have been holding it off a bit. Do not raise the water temp, some bacteria thrive in warmer water. 

I'm very hesitant to recommend an antibiotic, because he's already been through a mill of medications. I know you're giving him regular water changes now, but perhaps AQ salt with daily changes for 10 days.. see how he does. If it gets worse, treat with antibiotics for 'fungus' (which isn't actually a fungus, but a bacterial infection that can cause several of his symptoms). Make sure to follow the recommended treatment schedule even if he seems better after a few days, stopping too early can just make the infection come back worse. Don't use AQ salt at the same time.

It's funny how these fish grow on you, isn't it? The little boogers. :lol:

I hope he gets well, and then you can relax and enjoy his company and he yours.

ETA: I should have also said to try daily changes just with clean water before you try the salt .. see how he goes for a few days before putting him on anything else.. he may clear up on his own. But if you see him getting worse, or any white patches or his fins go bad fast, put him straight into a gram-negative antibiotic like Kanaplex.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

+1


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Aus said:


> Both cloudy eye and fin rot together suggests a bacterial infection.
> 
> It's not uncommon for a fish who had been exposed to a lot of ammonia to spend a long time getting every sickness under the sun, and parasites can make them weak too - add them both together, on top of all the various treatments he's had and his little system will be suffering.
> 
> ...


no kidding they grow on you. This $4 fish has cost me $100+ at this point. 

I want him to relax a bit, so doing changes every other day. The cloudy eye seems to be gone, and the fin rot is not progressing. no more gray on the fins at all. Looks like his immune system is fighting if off itself.

If i leave food floating in his bowl, he does eventually eat it. He pooped some real tiny poop last night, too. 

I just picked up a 10G tank (also temporary, I hope to go 20-30G) last night with a filter. I think part of the problem is that Baloo doesn't have enough room, so I want to move him to a bigger home. Any thoughts on how I should proceed? I'm not sure I have time to cycle that tank, so I'm thinking put him in there with all the water in his current bowl. Maybe even put the bowl in there if it fits to help grow (good) bacteria?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i don't think health of the fish depends on the size of the tank though. If he is eating after you soaking food it good , but if he will continue not eating or stopped eating i really don't recommend to you put him in the big tank and end up to disinfecting it...just make sure he is healthy and eating first. But wait what other people think….


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

He might just be really bored of the same old stuff. He's spent 6 months in a 1g bowl.


----------



## flyingbetta (Jun 20, 2012)

I think my Betta has velvet, but it's hard to tell because his head is naturally tan. I use a 2.5 gallon tank, heater keeps tank at 78, and I feed him omega one freeze-dried bloodworms and pellets 3 times a day. I use prime water conditioner and I have a good hiding spot for him and plenty of silk plants.
He hides in his castle a lot and lies on the tank floor most of the time; he isn't eating well and he appears to be panting and his scales are duller. This began about a week ago and has become progressively worse. What could he have, and what do I do? HELP!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i don't think so. It really don't matter. I mean he might be more or less active because of the size of the bowl but his appetite or bloating or if he became lethargic does not depend on the size of the tank.

Don't get me wrong i really wish your fish to be well, but i think if he will continue refusing to eat or a little lethargic(laying on the bottom of the tank, hanging in one spot all the time) then he is sick. 
And then i thought that Aus gave good advice. 
Usually bettas are active,swimming around, i don't know at least my are.I do have bettas in 1 gall bowls at work.

Let us know how he doing.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Got some good news! I set up Baloo's new tank and put him in there. He loves it! Its not done (didn't know how much stuff I would need) but it's good for now. He's been swimming and exploring since he got in there. An hour after he got in, I gave him a freeze dried bloodworm and he ate it right up. Looks like clean water and some creature comforts might be all he needs.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love your tank a lot ! Oh good that he ate. How about pellets. Is he refusing them? Those blood worms not enough it just for a snack, try to offer pellets. Also some times bettas refusing pellets only because they want blood worms. Many people have this problem when you bring bettas from the store. But since your betta is sick and So just keep offering. Make sure you remove uneaten food it very important.

Also about rock decoration. Make sure there is not small holes somewhere in side of it. If the hole is smaller than a quarter then it’s possible for a betta to get stuck. Or maybe even if it a little bigger then a quarter be careful. I just was reading post where, she couldn’t find her betta until : check it out 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104291&page#3 check out #30


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

More good news. He's eating pellets again. He had trouble yesterday morning, he spit them out a lot and took his time, but eventually ate them. Today, almost no problems. Ate 3 pellets in about a minute.

I think Baloo is all better


----------



## EllaFish (Apr 26, 2012)

This isn't here! Pay no attention.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

aww i love your updates. Please keep them coming lol I love your tank. How big is the tank?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> aww i love your updates. Please keep them coming lol I love your tank. How big is the tank?


It's a 10G tank. It has a small filter on it. I put a baffle on yesterday, but I think it made things worse. I think I'm going to take that baffle off, and try to figure out something else.

Haha. I'm so excited he's doing better. I went and got more of those rocks to fill out the bottom. My girlfriend (Baloo is her fish) will be seeing the tank for the first time tonight. I sent her the picture above and she responded "I'm not getting my fish back, am I?" Maybe I'll give her the whole tank with Baloo in it and get myself a bigger tank in a couple months? 

He's also getting some tank mates. I'm eyeing some glowfish and some tetras. Those little guys will be too quick for Baloo to bother, but they're small so they won't be able to bother him.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

it very cute!!!. You did wonderful job. This fish lucky to have you. Make sure filter not too strong ...
How are you planing to change the water on 10 gall?
Is your girlfriend know that he is in the bigger tank? Make sure she don't have impression that if it bigger tank you don't need to change the water ....


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> it very cute!!!. You did wonderful job. This fish lucky to have you. Make sure filter not too strong ...
> How are you planing to change the water on 10 gall?
> Is your girlfriend know that he is in the bigger tank? Make sure she don't have impression that if it bigger tank you don't need to change the water ....


I just bought a gravel vacuum yesterday. Will pump out water using the gravel vacuum so that I get all the poop and such out. Replace with conditioned water. Probably pull 50% water out once a week or something.

I put 1 tablespoon of AQS in the water last night. I hear small concentrations of it help bettas void diseases and bacteria and such. Container says 1 Tbs for 5G, so I might add another (pre-diluted) dose tonight or tomorrow.

I have the 10i filter on this page:
http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/Detail.aspx?id=4217
I'm trying to figure out how to keep the water motion down. He seems to be okay right now, but don't know what the long term impact of the constant motion will be.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok do not use aquarium salt on regular basis. Almost everyone on the forum will tell you that. It doesn't prevent disease or parasites and long term use can cause resistant pathogens/parasites issues and kidney damage ...and long term non-therapeutic dosage can limit it ability to work for treatment when needed...fresh, clean ,like temp dechlorinated water the best prevention for most problems.

Not all fish tolerant to aq salt. But bettas are very beneficial from that when needed. 

For 10 gall with a filter-50% weekly and regular vacuum

For 10 gall without a filter -50% weekly with vacuum and 100% every couple of months.

10gall without filter with live plants-50% weekly-depends on number and species..more water changes are needed

Filter media needs swish/rinse in the bucket of old tank water with a water changes a couple of times a month or when water flow is compromised..

Please if you have more questions on filter make post again since i don't know anything about it. I don't want to distract people from your post with my writing. 

What I wrote for you know it from very knowledgeable person on this forum.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Very glad you posted what you did. It's very useful. I'll leave the AQ salt out.

How often does a filter need to be changed?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

never, rinse it out in old tank water to get gunk out, but beneficial bacteria grow there, and u dont wanna get rid of them!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG i was trying to ask someone to explain to me how to take care of the filter. Too difficult for me lol It all different kind of them. I was trying to find out how often you have to change cartridge and rinse/swish..OMG i hate filters even more now lol
There is many different types of them. I know that you have to change cartage i guess it what in side ...I found this site www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-an-aquarium-filter/ 

Tell you the truth if you have only betta in 10 gall you really don't need filter though...


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Just to update everyone, Baloo is doing great! his fin melt is pretty much gone, and he's even growing some fin. He'll eat whatever I give him, too.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

im glad


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Make me happy lol You did such a good job it amazed me how much some people care and willing to do!!! Baloo would definitely die without you. Thank you for update


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Here's an update for everyone in this thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1187089#post1187089


----------

